# Help



## RobinRatliff (Feb 24, 2021)

Have no idea on these, any help I would appreciate it


----------



## RobinRatliff (Feb 24, 2021)

RobinRatliff said:


> Have no idea on these, any help I would appreciate it


----------



## RobinRatliff (Feb 24, 2021)

Help


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 24, 2021)

Common slicks from around 1900-1920's I'd guess.


----------



## matthew lucier (Feb 24, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Common slicks from around 1900-1920's I'd guess.


Common slicks? Is that bottle slang for food containers. 

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 24, 2021)

matthew lucier said:


> Common slicks? Is that bottle slang for food containers.
> 
> Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


It refers to bottles which don't have any embossing.  Usually it's hard to tell what they had in them without some embossing to tell you.  Although I can say that the one on the right is an injection bottle.


----------



## matthew lucier (Feb 25, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> It refers to bottles which don't have any embossing. Usually it's hard to tell what they had in them without some embossing to tell you. Although I can say that the one on the right is an injection bottle.


Thanks CanadianBottles, I posted that question to help robin Ratliff. Sometimes people need to feel smarter and better before they will help you. (Not saying any names, hemihampton) You my friend are just being helpful and I agree with you on the injection bottle. I'd venture to say they were all med. bottles. I see the injection bottle, a mercurochrome bottle and an alcohol bottle. No distinguishing marks. Who's to say I'm wrong? I feel like a real expert now. (Not really because to be an expert you have to be able to back it up). I'm just saying.... 

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------

